# Is this the smallest scorpion youve ever seen?



## Moreliaman (Jun 1, 2009)

Went to a woods to get some moss (getting small insects to feed mantid nymphs from ootheca brought back from turkey last year) and i found this little critter, i knew they were around but ive never found one before.....its the smallest scorpion ive ever seen i know that.....anyone seen smaller ?? The coke ring pull is 25mm long !


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow.
Where's the stinger? 

Sorry if I sound blunt... it's an honest question.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 1, 2009)

you sure thats a scorpion?


----------



## jack (Jun 1, 2009)

it is a pseudo scorpion, they are usually quite small. i often find them out here under flaky bark on white barked eucalyptus trees.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jun 1, 2009)

looks like a spider cross scorpion, looks like its got fangs instead of a stinging tail

there's small scorpions in the scrub near me and they feed primarily on termites

maybe its an adaptation to blend in with small insects to feed with out being attacked by the colony


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 1, 2009)

chantelle_savage said:


> Wow.
> Where's the stinger?
> 
> Sorry if I sound blunt... it's an honest question.



They arent like conventional scorpions...they dont have a tail with a sting



Gecko_ProCs said:


> looks like a spider cross scorpion, looks like its got fangs instead of a stinging tail
> 
> there's small scorpions in the scrub near me and they feed primarily on termites
> 
> maybe its an adaptation to blend in with small insects to feed with out being attacked by the colony



Scorpions are in the same family as arachnids.

Jack....how small are the ones you find ? any pics m8 ?


----------



## jack (Jun 1, 2009)

up to about 5 mm, no pics, i am a bit blase toward inverts unless they have funky colours!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi all, Jack is correct, it's a pseudo scorpion, also an arachnid.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoscorpion


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jun 1, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> They arent like conventional scorpions...they dont have a tail with a sting
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes i know they are
i was talking about its looks!
spiders and scorpions do look different yes?
i was just saying this looks like a mix of both with its round abdomen instead of a stinger, prominent fangs, yet it has pincers


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 1, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Hi all, Jack is correct, it's a pseudo scorpion, also an arachnid.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoscorpion



Thankyou for clarifying whats already been said, ....honestly....this sites worse than the BBC for repeats !



Gecko_ProCs said:


> yes i know they are
> i was talking about its looks!
> spiders and scorpions do look different yes?
> i was just saying this looks like a mix of both with its round abdomen instead of a stinger, prominent fangs, yet it has pincers



Jesus....no need to get touchy, your reply sounded like you were asking a question !

Dunno why i bothered really.
Pics have now been deleted.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jun 1, 2009)

sorry lol
just used to some people on here and other sites
acting all smug, my bad


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 1, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> Thankyou for clarifying whats already been said, ....honestly....this sites worse than the BBC for repeats !
> 
> Jesus....no need to get touchy, your reply sounded like you were asking a question !


 
Right, thought I might just post it anyway as there was more info on that Wikipedia link than just "it's a pseudo scorpion" for anyone (like myself) who may have been interesed to learn a little about them (range, diet etc). 

So yeah, you're right, no need to get touchy eh?


----------



## diprotodon (Jul 10, 2009)

yes!!:lol:


----------



## Kurama (Jul 10, 2009)

Not sure on the species, was found in the You Yangs.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pics mm


----------



## misssstars (Jul 12, 2009)

wow look how small it is. very cute


----------



## gman78 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great photos, thanks.
What would you feed him?


----------

